# OUCH!! that hurts tecumseh kicks back



## paul_m (Sep 18, 2009)

I have an ariens 11hp snowblower. when i use the pull start often it will violently kick back and rip the handle out of my hand and it FRIGGEN KILLS.
what is causing this??? this might also explain why the electric starter has some broken teeth on the bendix gear. any suggestions?
Thanks

Paul


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

You have a partially sheared flywheel key or whatever is used as a flywheel counterweight, on a mower it is the blade, is not installed. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Another possibility is incorrect valve lash or inoperative compression release.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

your starter might be hanging up also if you said its missing some teeth


----------



## paul_m (Sep 18, 2009)

*They have a Compression release?*

how do you adjust the valve lash? where is the compression release? is it adjustable?

thanks



30yearTech said:


> Another possibility is incorrect valve lash or inoperative compression release.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The procedure for adjusting your valve lash is dependent on the model engine you have. You can download Tecumseh service manuals for most engines, there are links in the sticky post thread in this section of the forum.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=82284


----------

